# Lab x Chessie



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

I can already hear the mobs gathering on this one, But has any one out there had any experience with a lab Chessie cross I am looking for a waterfowl dog and have hunted labs for some time but like some things about both breeds I just wondered if there was anyone out there who is as silly as I am and might have tried this.
Thanks Jim


----------



## labman52738 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a 13 yo chesador. As far as I know, it was an accidental breeding, as the pups were free. He was a decent hunting dog in his younger years. I got him before I knew how to properly train a dog, so know telling what he would have been capable of if I knew then what I know now.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Any one else reminded of the bit about Albert Einstein and Marilyn Monroe's child getting his looks and her brains?

Believe you'd be miles ahead looking for a Lab or Chesapeake breeding of dogs that also also shared whatever thought-to-be breed traits you admire from each. Plenty (some might say too many) of Chessie-like Labs and Lab-like Chessies to choose from.


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

In 1971 I got my first retriever, a chessie-lab cross. I had just gotten into duck hunting and jumped at the chance to have a hunting dog for free. 

Went out and bought Wolter's "Water Dog" and trained her to be a decent retriever, given what little I knew. She was a loyal, protective family member, and picked up tons of birds in Fl. and in the Central Valley of Ca. 

She once kept me from getting mugged at a motel I was staying at. A guy approached as I was unloading my truck and demanded money. He did not realize she was laying in the front seat of the truck and the passenger's side window was down. As she came halfway out of the window snarling with bared teeth, the guy backed up, then turned and ran. The intuition she had was pretty amazing.

I do agree with what Rick said though. I would pick one or the other, research, and by a pup out of the best litter that you can.

Mike


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

If you're looking for a Labrador-Chesapeake cross, try Petfinder. There is a whole litter of them in Michigan right now:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11975810

But keep in mind: no health clearances (and not much hybrid vigor as both breeds have some of the same genetic issues) and the pup would have to be spayed or neutered. On the other hand, these pups do need a loving home, and would no doubt be fantastic companions. They are cute. Good luck. 










P.S. I don't believe there's anyone purposefully breeding these, but who knows....


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I was preparing for an accidental litter of Chesadors, but fortunately, the breeding did not take. Chessie bitch ripped through five chain link panels to breed herself with a QAA yellow, a QAA black, and a black FC AFC (no, she does not take after her owner  ).

All dogs had health clearances, and I had homes for a dozen gun dogs priced at $100 (to cover some of the expenses).

I was extremely grateful that the litter was not conceived. 

I would not breed them on purpose, but would do as the others say and look for a purebred of either sort. And I would never pay much $$$ for a MUTT. ;-)


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I imagine when the time comes I will be lookin for a chessie pup, as I said I have had labs and am currently training one I just had heard some negative things about the chessies disposition and had hoped to solve that with the lab mix. I think that the good out wieghs the bad though, from the thing I have seen throughout this forum.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Had a 'chesador'...She was a great hunting dog..best of both worlds...friendly, loved kids, people, not so much other dogs...loyal, happy, looked like both breeds....

Here she is when she was about 8 yrs old at a NAHRA picnic test....

....

FWIW - I think if you did some good research you could easily find a chessie litter that would suit you just fine. 

here is a page on my website that has links to various 'chessie' websites...the ACC, Team Chesapeake, CBRS4ME..... http://www.skyviewchesapeakes.com/links.html

Juli


----------



## Reziac (Jun 26, 2008)

jimmyp said:


> Well I imagine when the time comes I will be lookin for a chessie pup, as I said I have had labs and am currently training one I just had heard some negative things about the chessies disposition and had hoped to solve that with the lab mix. I think that the good out wieghs the bad though, from the thing I have seen throughout this forum.


While I'm sure there are some good ones... my experience has been that Lab X Chessie is inclined to be a spooky mix, even when the parents are both good stable dogs. Chessies and Curlies often don't crossbreed gracefully; Labs usually do, but this cross is not a good bet.

Once upon several decades ago I had a Chessie stud (by an Eastern Waters male ex a Tule Tiger bitch) who had figured out the black bitches were not for him and wouldn't touch them... but yellow was close enough to deadgrass by his lights... by dint of some unlikely acrobatics he and a yellow Lab bitch got together, and the result was 7 male Chesadors. Both parents were great workers and excellent producers; none of these pups was anything much as a worker, and they were all a little weird.

Their colouring was interesting -- 2 bronze-black (same colour as a really dark bronze Patterdale terrier; not a true black) and 5 bronze (neither liver nor true brown, but with a black tinge - like a light bronze Patterdale). The Chessie was medium-light brown carrying deadgrass; the Lab bitch was yellow with probable true fox-red genes, but no chocolate.​
As others say, you'd be better off to look for a Lab or Chessie with your desired traits -- the results would be more predictable. If you want a Lab-like Chessie, check out the Atom Bob based lines, historically they've been more "Lab-like" than most (enough that some people thought there was Lab in 'em).


----------

